# Good diagram of the stomach, liver gall baldder and Pancrease



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi..I am looking for a good diagram of the above. What I want to know is the liver over the stomach and the gall bladder behind the stomach and pancreaseMy pain is inbetween the bottom of the rib cageFiona


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I just found this with a quick check on Google...http://intensivecare.hsnet.nsw.gov.au/five...minalorgans.jpg


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2010)

Go here:http://www.visiblebody.com/You can do a free 30 day trial. It is without a doubt the most comprehensive source to determine where everything is located. It takes a few minutes to learn but is great.


----------



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

hi and thanks.bit confused one diagraham shows the liver in front of the stomach and the other its behind..fiona


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The liver has lobes. I think one is a bit in front of part of the stomach but they are mostly a to the left and to the right rather than one in front and one behind.The colon also runs from the ribs on the right to the ribs on the left and the transverse colon can cause problems, not just the ascending and descending colon.Generally there are very few pain nerves in the abdomen so trying to tell if your pain is which organ in any given area of abdomen is pretty much a lost cause. There may only be one nerve getting pain signals from several organs so there isn't a lot of ability to tell 1 inch over or one inch in much less which organ that is right next to it based on how the pain shows up (and that is before we talk about referred pain where the thing causing the pain is in one place, but the location feels different based on how the nerve runs). Usually it takes medical tests and other symptoms to tell which organ is complaining.Gall bladder pain is usually on the right side, not in the middle, for what that is worth. But you can't tell gall bladder pain from pain in the colon on the right side next to the gall bladder You can't tell pain from the spleen from the bend in the colon on the left side, either.Really hard to tell stomach from first part of the small intestine from colon even those tend to be a bit more central. Stomach pain often feels more like it is in the chest than in the abdomen.


----------



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks Kathleen.The pain I am getting is inbetween the ribs, at the top, in a direct line going down the body. say 5 inches,so tender to touch.it really take my breath away.so confused what it could be. Fiona


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Centerline..Stomach, small intestine, colon, Upper GI symptoms probably stomach or small intestine.Lower GI symptoms I'd go with the transverse colon.There really isn't much else. Pancreas can be center but usually isn't "tender to touch" is usually more "take me to the ER now" and comes with other symptoms. Gall bladder is usually on the right and usually is 6-10 hours of severe pain with nausea/vomiting and mostly after fatty meals with pain radiating to the shoulder blade on the right side.I get pain there all the time. I assume it is my colon, it is right there, goes right by the center line, and other parts of it hurt.


----------



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

you get pain there as well?..and you yours is from my colon, pain right by the center line, and other parts ofyour colon hurt? Do you think it is nerve pain and because its tender to the touch, inflammation?Fiona


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Functional GI pain tends to be a problem in the nervous system and it over-sensing stimuli that really shouldn't be painful.The colon crosses the center line near the top of the abdomen when it goes from the right side across to the left side. It can't get from one side to the other without crossing the center line, right?


----------



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

Right.. I so worried because of the pain I am in..Con says its nerve pain.. I keep thinking its my liver, or my pancrease, gall bladder...looking for answers. I have had bloods done and what appeared my bilirubin was high. Would this have an effect why i have this pain?Could it be my nerves in my colon that are sensitive?.. Fiona


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Nerves in the gut are sensitive is basically the definition of functional GI pain (doens't matter which part of the GI tract) but it is the most common reason to have abdominal pain. Pain from this nerve sensitivity can be anything from mild to extremely severe to the point you cannot move. If your blood work is normal than it usually is pain from the nervous system. If the organs are failing or diseased to the point they actually cause pain that shows up in the blood work or causes bleeding or other symptoms that are not IBS/functional GI disorders.


----------



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks Kathleen.x .. I'm just so worried, which I suppose doesnt help the situation. I'm looking for a physical reason, when It may be a nerve problem Do you have pain in the middle?Fiona


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

YES!That isn't my worst spot, but I can get pain in the middle in the upper part of the abodmen where the colon goes across. Before I had IBS regularly that was a predominate pain location.Again YES!How many ways do you need me to say it before you really get I am saying YES. Pain is a major symptom of functional GI problems. It is not weird to get pain, and it doesn't mean you must be dying.You seem to have some anxiety, maybe? Have you ever talked to anyone about that.


----------



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

Sorry I'm a pain..







.. and yes I have anxiety. !! I'll go now..Fiona


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2010)

Pain in the middle can be due to trapped gas. The colon curves up the left side of your rib before heading downwards. This "loop" in the colon is a GREAT spot to cause gas to get trapped, therefore trapping it right across the middle. When I have a pain in the middle, I usually rub it and can feel "bubbles" and I dont know if Im breaking them up or its all in my mind, but a few minutes later I feel the gas heading south to the lower parts of the colon and feel better.This pain in the middle has often fooled me into thinking it was pain on the left side due to where it radiates. Which could be anywhere, depending on your body.


----------



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

HiI have rubbed the centre, but dont feel its wind. Its hard to touch but tender..and I feel sick when I touch it..Fiona


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't mind the anxiety, but sometimes when I get asked the same question several times and I've answered it, I do wonder if my typing is making any sense after I leave my fingers. Just trying to make sure I said the same answer in a way you could hear me. Anxiety does make every symptom of every disease a lot worse so it may be worth getting that treated, or letting someone know the treatment really isn't working that well.


----------

